# How to "Bulk Clean" some track



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

Does anyone have a good method of BULK cleaning a lot of track? I have over 600 feet of track I just brought in that is in need of cleaning. Doing each track section by hand is a REAL pain (which I have done before). It was track that was outdoors for some time and has the usual mix of spider webs and small chunks of dirt on the rails and of course the brass looks closer to dull steel (dark grey). Here have been some of my hair brained thoughts:
[*]Sandblast it (lightly)[*]Use a rotating wire wheel and go over it[*]Power wash it[*]Chemicals???[/list] 

Any ideas would be helpful!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would lay it out on the driveway with it connected in maybe 20' segments so the powerwasher doesn't move them around too much and give them a blast to clean the ties. For the rail, do yourself a favour and splurge for the LGB track cleaning machine or use the hand block they make--both work well. Another alternative would be to buy a set of the replacement LGB track cleaner abrasive wheels, make up a mandrel and put one in a drill, then use that to go along the rail.

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to just clean, agree with Keith, powerwash. 

I sure would leave the aging on the sides of the rail and polish off the top. How oxidized the rail is will indicate how much to clean, but you did not indicate track power or battery. I'll guess track power. 

So, the easiest way to clean the tops of the rails is either when installed, or you could use and orbital sander with some fine sandpaper if not installed. 

One thing you will want to do for sure before installing is cleaning the ends for good electrical conductivity BEFORE you add joiners or clamps. This is where I would dip the ends in CLR or similar, only take a few seconds and rinse the ends afterwards. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Keith, 
I do have the LGB car and about 10 extra wheels, what I was wondering is there anything that can brighten the sides of the rails?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The only way is chemicals... why not leave the track looking realistic? 

You could put it in the dishwasher, the water action and strong detergents will do more than powerwashing. 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Rich,
If you don't have a power washer you could borrow mine. I won't use it again until at least next summer. And you could stop in and see my railroad again.
Bob


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, 
I do have a gas powered power washer that CAN peel paint (I know). Of course I would set it down in the amount. 
I do need to stop by and see your layout. How is Monday late morning to early afternoon?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
I like the dishwasher concept, however I don't have a dishwasher that can handle 6ft straight sections nor sections from a 20' diameter circle!  I am going to sell some of it and most individuals want it looking at least clean! Me, I agree with you, this track looks like the real stuff as it is nicely weathered.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are selling it, then you do want it shiny... I'd make a slightly diluted solution of CLR and brush it on. Won't affect the plastic. 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 14 Sep 2012 02:09 PM 
Bob, 
I do have a gas powered power washer that CAN peel paint (I know). Of course I would set it down in the amount. 
I do need to stop by and see your layout. How is Monday late morning to early afternoon? 
Monday the 17th? Great, just let me know when to expect you (I know, late morning to early afternoon, but hopefully before then you can narrow it down some?)
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The power washer will not remove the tarnish. It will make the track ties look good. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rent a U-haul van, use liquid nails to attach track to the van, run it through a carwash. 
Pop off with putty knife, return van. 
Presto-magic! 

mumble mumble ouch bit me tongue.... 

John


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, so the end results? I started by power washing it. That took all of the grime, dirt and dull finish and I ended up with nice black track. Second I took a 3M sanding sponge and hit the tops of the rails. Finally I took the wash of CLR and water and wiped down the brass track. Low and behold, track that I would gladly buy used. It really turned out nice. Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm the kind of person to buy used track that needs all the polishing. I have plenty of elbowgreese,but not as much $$.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Rich. Just for reference, what dilution did you make of the CLR? 

Greg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

What is "CLR"? I like dirty track but other things could stand a little shine.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Calcium, Lime, Rust remover ...covers calcite too. CLR is brand name in US. 
John


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
I used a 50/50 mix CLR/water, the used a 3M sponge sand block, dipped the block in the solution and then wiped the rails with it. I then sprayed everything off with the power washer.


----------

